# Express-Edition von SQL-Server kann nicht installiert werden..



## PeterEF (20 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Wegen folgendem Problem bin ich inzwischen mehr als leicht gereizt: in letzter Zeit sind mir etliche Programme untergekommen, welche die kostenfreie Express-Edition des MS-SQLServes beinhalten, u.a. auch die Protokollsoftware PATLink_PRO zu unserem Maschinentester von Metrel (Multiservicer MI2170).

Da heutzutage auf den PG WinCCflex incl. SQL-Server vorhanden ist, läßt sich die Express-Edition nicht mehr installieren.

Jemand eine Lösung parat?

Wozu braucht man eigentlich zur Verwaltung einiger simpler Prüfprotokolle eine Datenbankmaschine wie den SQL-Server?
Und wenn Microsoft die Express-Edition schon unters Volk wirft, warum laufen darauf basierende Anwendungen nicht auf höherwertigen Varianten der gleichen Software?


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2008)

Ich weiß, das ist jetzt wenig Trost, aber du hast ja sicher gelesen, daß WinCC auch ein Problem mit dem SP3 von XP hat. Hast du mal probiert, WinCCFlex zu deinstallieren (somit hoffentlich auch den zugehörigen SQL-Server), dann den Express-SQL und dann wieder WinCCFlex?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Mai 2008)

also ich habe winccflex 2005 und sql express 2005 parallel installiert. winccflex war eher da. kann mich an keine probleme bei der installation erinnern


----------



## PeterEF (21 Mai 2008)

Die testweise Installation von Express-Server nur für sich klappt auch und er beeinträchtigt WinCCflex auch nicht (funktioniert jedenfalls genauso schlecht wie vorher auch...).

Die Installation mit dem notwendigen Installer (der richtet ja neben dem Server denke ich auch Zugänge mit User/PWD und die eigentliche Datenbank ein) schlägt aber auf allen Rechner fehl, wo schon SQL-Server läuft.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Mai 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> wo schon SQL-Server läuft.



schon mal den dienst gestoppt und probiert?


----------



## PeterEF (21 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schon mal den dienst gestoppt und probiert?


Ja, selbstverständlich....


----------

